# Breeder box to Homemade fry tank......



## Greenfish (Sep 6, 2012)

Here is my diy convict fry tank. I took a one gal hexagon tank and drilled a lot of holes in it. Then i added suction cups and a fake plant.. This will let my convicts have a little more room to grow instead of the 5x9 breeder box i got.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

One of the greatest aspects of keeping convicts is watching their care of the babies, unless you have a 10" Oscar in their with them trust me NO ONE is hurting their fry.


----------



## Greenfish (Sep 6, 2012)

[/url][/IMG]


dalfed said:


> One of the greatest aspects of keeping convicts is watching their care of the babies, unless you have a 10" Oscar in their with them trust me NO ONE is hurting their fry.


Yes the dad has a very close eye on them though they are in a small breeder box... in about a week i will put them in the new tank i made....


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I think what dale is saying is that convicts are known to protect their fry better than most any other fish,and the seperator may not be necessary.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Best intentions I know but you are probably stressing the parents to the extremes, would be better to remove the parents so they couldn't see the fry.


----------



## Greenfish (Sep 6, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> I think what dale is saying is that convicts are known to protect their fry better than most any other fish,and the seperator may not be necessary.


 Thanks for the reply, the dad is the only one watching over them right now, there were about 200 of them and now only 25. He has a tight eye on them for sure. I have though about another small tank and after some more thought i just might get me a smaller tank for them. Thanks for the response....


----------



## Greenfish (Sep 6, 2012)

dalfed said:


> Best intentions I know but you are probably stressing the parents to the extremes, would be better to remove the parents so they couldn't see the fry.


 Thanks for the reply, the dad is the only one watching over them right now, there were about 200 of them and now only 25. He has a tight eye on them for sure. I have though about another small tank and after some more thought i just might get me a smaller tank for them. Thanks for the response....


----------

